# CNN



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anyone else seen this yet?
http://www.ktka.com/news/2009/jan/02/11yearold_fights_city_hall_and_wins/


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

WoW, that's AWESOME news. The article says the commissioners didn't understand why hedgehogs were banned in the first place. Thus, this is probably good news for the hedgehog community. Maybe we (the hedgie owners & breeders) could start petitioning all the different states/counties/cities, that have bans on hedgehogs and see if we, too, can make a difference and possibly get some other bans lifted. I'm not sure if it would help to have people whom live outside these banned limits, to help with the petition, but I'd surely be willing to sign or help in any way that I could. My thoughts are that the people living in the banned areas, should get this started and pursue the issue. If it's a simple matter of these laws being old, and no REAL reason for them anymore (or just plain ignorance), then it may be worth the try. I've always wondered if the bans were put into place to prevent the 'wild' species from entering the US and destroying peoples yards/gardens etc. and to prevent them from becoming a nucience as they are in the UK. But if we would could help to educate the states/counties/cities that these are a hybrid and are bred for PETS, which makes them no more harmful than guinea pigs, rats, or ferrets maybe we COULD get some of the bans lifted. I know I'm kinda rambling here, b/c I'm not sure about the best way to do something like this. Perhaps we could start by contacting the 11 year old boy, and asking his advice.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Little furry rodents.... why! Why! Ok so I got stuck on them being called rodents....


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Good Job, Judson!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

"fury rodents" BLECH! But, that's the news reporter's fault.

Way to go, Judson!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Awuh that brought tears to my eyes ! Thats kids amazing : )

Lukes a very pretty pinto too!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

where is this at?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Lawrence, Kansas, I believe.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhh ok..thanks, I never was good at US geography


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Good for him!!!!! And his new buddy! Thats pretty exciting stuff! Putting all that work into getting a hedgehog, wow. Kinda makes me feel spoilt by just going to breeders. :lol: 
If I were on that commitee I'd be flabergasted!! I'd say ya to it just for that kid, let alone hedgie goodness, and hogkind  Still, what a good story.


----------



## HedgiLover (Jan 21, 2009)

:shock: Whoa! That is awesome! I can not believe that!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, yeah. That was on when I was at my friend's house a couple weeks ago. I thought it was really cool! And it's really weird, it seems like ever since I got Lily, I've been seeing hedgehogs EVERYWHERE. In books, movies, news shows, lol. Everything. My dad even got me this kids' book for Christmas, it's called Hedgie Blasts Off! by Jan Brett. It's so cute! :lol:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

i can't see it. i mean, i go to the link, it comes up, i click on the play button and it just sits there
doing nothing!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried to get them legal in Fairfax, right next to me. it is in standby right now...


----------



## Catdude (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude, if you got them legal in Fairfax I'd be eternally grateful. But then I'd have to get my mom and dad to buy me one...


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Catdude said:


> Dude, if you got them legal in Fairfax I'd be eternally grateful. But then I'd have to get my mom and dad to buy me one...


u live there?


----------



## Catdude (Jan 31, 2009)

iamdbf said:


> Catdude said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, if you got them legal in Fairfax I'd be eternally grateful. But then I'd have to get my mom and dad to buy me one...
> ...


Yeah, I do. Sorry if this is months late. :lol:


----------

